
Julian Assange – Google Is Not What It Seems - ghosh
https://wikileaks.org/google-is-not-what-it-seems/
======
r721
Previously discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8500970](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8500970)

